# No CD/DVD devices found!



## ccc (Mar 2, 2009)

hi

I try to install freeBSD 8.0 from: 

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200902/

on my notebbok Asus EEE PC 1000h with USB CD/DVD ROM drive, but I'm getting this message:

*No CD/DVD devices found *

btw. freeBSD 7.1 installation works without problems.
Is it a BUG in freeBSD 8.0 200902?


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, the snapshot is not up now, but that beside:


			
				&quot said:
			
		

> 20090215:
> The GENERIC kernels for all architectures now default to the new USB2
> stack. . . .



So your drive may have been lost in translation, as they say.


----------



## ccc (Mar 2, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Well, the snapshot is not up now, but that beside:
> 
> 
> So your drive may have been lost in translation, as they say.



thx, but where can I download *20090215*?
could you pls post a download link?


----------



## ale (Mar 2, 2009)

20090215 is not a download, is an entry in /usr/src/UPDATING
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/UPDATING


----------



## ccc (Mar 2, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> So your drive may have been lost in translation, as they say.



how can I solve this problem?


----------

